# Absolutes & Floral Wax



## jblaney (Feb 27, 2013)

I ordered and received some absolutes & floral wax from Camden-Grey.   I was thinking of putting them in lotion, but I can't find any instructions on how much to use, how to use them and what blends to use.
I have the following:

Vanilla Absolute - Smells nice
Jasmine Absolute - Smells very good
TuberoseFloral Wax - It's nice, but not exactly like the flower.   A mix of the flower and stems maybe.


Rose otto, Maldova Essential Oil - Smells horrible, like it's gone bad.  Won't be using.  Has anyone smelled this before?  It's really horrible stuff.

I just don't want to waste them and would appreciate any advice.  I've looked all over the web and can't find any real specific instructions.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 27, 2013)

I've used Camden Grey floral waxes in body butters. My first attempt was Tuberose, which I melted by itself and added it to melted Cocoa Butter and Almond oil, let it all cool, then whipped it in a stand mixer. The floral wax didn't incorporate well and left tiny bits of Tuberose wax in the final product. It looked like teeny tiny speckles. Not a huge problem, but not perfectly smooth either.
The next time I attempted it, I melted Jasmine Sambac floral wax WITH the Cocoa Butter, added Almond Oil and whipped...and it was perfectly smooth! So the trick is to melt the wax with another oil to avoid graininess. I think someone on this forum suggested that to me and it worked like a charm.


----------



## jblaney (Feb 27, 2013)

Shawnee - Thanks for the information on how to use the wax in a body butter.  If I decide to make body butter, I will do it this way.  

I wanted to make this for my mom and she expressed an interest in a cream this time.  I'm not sure how to incorporate the wax.   I guess I could replace some of the wax in the recipe.   

I'm off to make a jasmine, vanilla & sandalwood cream.  Wish me luck!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 28, 2013)

I read an article (can't find it now, but will post if I can find it) that you use it at the same rate as you would an EO...so if you would use 1/2 oz EO, you use 1/2 oz floral wax. I used about 1/2 oz in a 2 lb batch of body butter (2 lb of butter/oil). It didn't fragrance it as much as an EO, but only faintly.
I'm going to make solid perfume with the rest of what I have left. I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, and I guess I could have expanded a little on use...you could (as you suspect) sub out some of the wax in your cream formula for the floral wax. With the absolutes, use them as you would an EO but in MUCH smaller amounts


----------



## hawaiianskincare (Mar 5, 2020)

jblaney said:


> Shawnee - Thanks for the information on how to use the wax in a body butter.  If I decide to make body butter, I will do it this way.
> 
> I wanted to make this for my mom and she expressed an interest in a cream this time.  I'm not sure how to incorporate the wax.   I guess I could replace some of the wax in the recipe.
> 
> I'm off to make a jasmine, vanilla & sandalwood cream.  Wish me luck!




In a lotion or cream it would be best to use 5% into your formula.


----------

